# Volume Basso sul portatile

## saverik

Ciao,

vorrei aumentare il volume del mio notebook.

Uso alsamixer ed alsa.

Scheda hda Intel.

tutto compilato correttamente solo che il volume al max non mi soddisfa, e vorrei aumentarlo di un buon 40%.

Posso agire su qualche settaggio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao saverik,

potresti postare l'ouput dei comandi 

```
# lspci -v
```

e

```
$ lsmod | grep snd
```

----------

## saverik

Eccolo:

```
E6420 saverik # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Dell 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

   Memory at e1400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e2eb0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 25

   Memory at e2e00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128K]

   Memory at e2e80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   I/O ports at 4080 [disabled] [size=32]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16

   Memory at e2e70000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

   Memory at e2e60000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: e2d00000-e2dfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: e2200000-e2bfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0a00000-00000000e13fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: e1800000-e21fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000e09fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0a, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: e2c00000-e2cfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at e2e50000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

   I/O ports at 40d0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 40c0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 40b0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 40a0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 4060 [size=32]

   Memory at e2e40000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Dell 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Flags: medium devsel

   Memory at e2e30000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 4040 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE785 / AW-NE785H 802.11bgn Wireless Full or Half-size Mini PCIe Card

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at e2d00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

0a:00.0 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ600FJ0/OZ900FJ0/OZ600FJS SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 01)

   Subsystem: Dell OZ600FJ0/OZ900FJ0/OZ600FJS SD/MMC Card Reader Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at e2c20000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

0a:00.1 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8231 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0493

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e2c10000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at e2c00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

```

```

E6420 saverik # lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     53248  1

snd_hda_codec_idt      61440  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  1 snd_hda_codec_idt

snd_hda_intel          36864  1

snd_hda_codec         135168  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core           65536  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm               102400  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

snd                    81920  10 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

soundcore              16384  1 snd

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho capito se il volume e' basso anche in altri sistemi o solo in linux.

----------

## saverik

Vorrei  in linux poter alzare il volume di un pò più del max...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se usi pulseaudio puoi dare il comando

```
$ pactl -- set-sink-volume 0 100%
```

dove 0 e' la tua uscita che puoi controllare con il comando pacmd list-sinks (il valore 0 dovrebbe essere gia' quello giusto) e il 100% e' il valore boost che vuoi dare al volume.

Non ho mai testato quindi non so se funziona

----------

